# Available to adopt



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

Hiya Folks : )

Just a post to let you know that I am available and interested in taking in a pigeon in need of a home. I'm in Southwestern, CT about an hour from NYC.


----------



## jrdriscoll (May 23, 2004)

My daughter has hand raised a bayby she found. We guess her(?) to be about 40 days old. She is eating and drinking well by herself, but she needs a better home than our manhattan apartment. You can reach us at 212-808-4852, or you can email me.


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

Hi jr,

Check your email. : )


----------

